
Commute Maps Reveal We All Live in Mega-Regions, Not Cities - seycombi
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/mesmerizing-commute-maps-reveal-live-mega-regions-not-cities/
======
JakDrako
325 million people living in the ruin of the old world and the mega structures
of the new one. Mega blocks. Mega highways. Mega Region One.

